# Removing a tree stump that has grown into a fence



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

brokenhammer said:


> Any ideas on how to remove a tree stump that has grown partially into a fence without destroying the fence? The chain link is probably and inch or 2 into the 12 inch stump.


Burn it.


----------



## beranbr (Jan 9, 2009)

Since I am guessing you do not care much about the stump I say cut the stump away from the fence. You can get a hatchet and a 2 pound hammer at lowes and/or home depot. You can use the hammer to drive the hatchet into the stump. Make sure you wear eye protection when doing this.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I always feel funny when I see chain link with hunks of old trees suspended in the links.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

chain link is merely one strand of wire wove round and round. IF that section is1 foot long,,,unweave that foot and weave in same length from a donor fence of your choice. brand new is shiny compared to old,,,but better looking than a hanging stump!! IF you try the chain saw removal method,,,that wire will HOP into the chain,,every time!! And take a LONG time to rot out of there. 

Advertise on Craigs list IF you have to find some. OR check with a fence company,,,they are always taking it out to replace with better products


----------



## mandllawns (Jan 23, 2009)

brokenhammer said:


> Any ideas on how to remove a tree stump that has grown partially into a fence without destroying the fence? The chain link is probably and inch or 2 into the 12 inch stump.


Remove the persion of the fence, grind the stump down, the cost of an averge stump grinder is $165 to rent. Then put back the fence. you need to charge out, extra matrials, like screws,wood,whatever else you had to do to fix the fence. i just did a simaler case. i hope this helps.


----------



## brokenhammer (Jan 11, 2009)

*Thanks for the help: here's how it went*

I cut away as much of the stump as i could while being sure I wouldn't hit the fence. 
I then drilled some holes with a paddle bit inbetween some of the links in the chain, to try and accelerate the process.
Then, I burned a lot of logs leaned up against the fence until it burned all the way through. It took 8 hours or so of burning, which sucked, but, the fence i still in tact and the stump is gone.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

just guessing here,,,but chain link is galvinized,which is a form of zinc and tin,,,by burning it the galvinized is now gone,,in a few years it will be very rusty right there where the rest of the fence wont be. Then you will replace that section anyway. Hope not,but fraid so!! Each wire corkscrews into each adjacent wire, thats how its made,,,unscrew by bending top and bottom wires straight, find a new piece of fabric that long,,, and re screw back in there. Once you do it,you will be amazed how EASY this is!!


----------

